# Help finding a sheet (given it exists)?



## Luca (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm searching for a score of this:




It's a combination of 4 subjects from the Art of Fugue, involving the unfinished Contrapunctus 14 (and the scheme B A C H). I can't find such a sheet anywhere though.


----------

